# Who from Scotland hates that we don't get much reptile based things up here?



## Repti_lover (Jan 19, 2008)

Us Scots get rare chances of reptile based things up here in Scotland. If we want to buy something of some1 we either need to travel hundreds of miles to get it and back or if u don't have transport like me u r snookered straight away unless the seller delivers to u (highly unlikely)

I was trying to get some up and coming reptile shows based around scotland and the nearest i was told was Doncaster!!!!!!!!! Ahhhhh

Take for instance, i was (and still am) trying to sell 2 perfectly good vivariums, and no1 is interested because of where i stay. I have met like 2, maybe 3 Scotland based people on here.

Theres no1 to blame really but its unfair for us reptile hobbyists up here. Just thought I'd address my feelings.

Fraser


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

yeah its a pain being up here where in scotland are ya


----------



## Repti_lover (Jan 19, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> yeah its a pain being up here where in scotland are ya


 Ayr, roughly an hour south of Glasgow, u?

Fraser


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

hi fraser i find its not that hard to get the reps up here really.. it depends what ure after.. i know what u mean about travelling but im lucky enough i have a devoted BF who takes me to collect reps... or i use rep taxi..


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

I can totally agree. There's very few people near me who actually keep reptiles and if they do they know nothing of caring for them, which leaves me (or a selective few other keepers) or a knowledgeable shop (Serpentus Exotics - Amazing people :notworthy: recommended 100%) to give them information and help, or just a good slap around the ear :bash:.

There used to be 2 shops within "car" distance here, who dealt with reptiles. There's now one and it's too far for me to get a job there. It's ridiculous.

I'm looking for some new beardies from a private dealer but there's no-one near here. The nearest is GLASGOW. Driving for hours there and back is NOT fun.

Transporting on a motorbike isn't easy either...


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Is this a joke?:lol2:

If you want more events in Scotland then take some of your "moaning energy", pull your finger out and organise some!!!:whistling2:

Why should we create shows just for you lot? We already subsidise your economy, what more do you want? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Repti_lover (Jan 19, 2008)

I have one reptile pet shop ONE!!!! and its a 30min bus journey out of town, have had major problems with this guy, duff info and terrible supply's. As a result we don't shop from him anymore so its down to the world wide web i guess  lol but like i said earlier, hard to find a supplier who is willing to deliver, and for a decent amount of money, some places are ridiculous!! Expecting a delivery from rep taxi 2morrow seeing as they have a special offer on. Shall see how it goes 

Thanks 4 the posts all


----------



## west-coast-reptiles (Mar 2, 2008)

check us out mate


----------



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

You ought to try being several hours north of Glasgow!!! It is even worse. We have travelled all over to get snakes.

It would be nice to have at least one Scotland show as Doncaster is a long way away.


It would also be nice to have a rep vet within reach and be able to get frozen food still frozen.

Still, it is nice to live in a forest with no road and no neighbours!!!


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

faroopnorthsnakes said:


> You ought to try being several hours north of Glasgow!!! It is even worse. We have travelled all over to get snakes.
> 
> It would be nice to have at least one Scotland show as Doncaster is a long way away.
> 
> ...


I agree totally with the Rep Show thing, But.. Can't you just jump out your gate and find an Adder? Your back garden can be your Hots room :whistling2:


----------



## Repti_lover (Jan 19, 2008)

faroopnorthsnakes said:


> You ought to try being several hours north of Glasgow!!! It is even worse. We have travelled all over to get snakes.
> 
> It would be nice to have at least one Scotland show as Doncaster is a long way away.
> 
> ...


Thats also a very good point, Vets!! theres no actual rep vets as such close to me either. I like the fact u have no neighbors or road lol bet you're reps love soaking up Scottish sun (when it wants to shine) in the garden lol

Thanks 4 reply


----------



## Gehyra (May 11, 2008)

I'm afraid it's been that way in Scotland for decades, just doesn't seem to be the same interest in reptiles, although is improving of late.
The hobby took a nasty dent when the RSPCA took exception to the exotic trade. Strangled the hobby in England, getting shows banned by councils, couriers vilified for transporting animals. It was a malicious campaign, conducted by ill informed, ignorant people. 
In the last few years things have started to improve, interest is growing again. Here in Aberdeen, signs are looking up. Two decent reptile shops offering more than just your token Tokay or Leopard. There are however, very few across the rest of Scotland.
For many years it was the south coast of England if you wanted exotics. Great when the couriers were around. A long haul if you wanted to collect, and a nightmare if you declared them at airports. Paperwork and red tape galore.
For the first time in many years, I'm optimistic again. An expansion in the collection is planned, and the best bit, a trip to Hamm in September.


----------



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

Does anyone know if you can take (appropriately packaged) snakes on flights within the uk? Just interested but not too sure how to find out.

It could be easier, cheaper and quicker to fly down to say, Birmingham, Manchester Bristol, anywhere really then fly back to Aberdeen.


----------



## Gehyra (May 11, 2008)

faroopnorthsnakes said:


> Does anyone know if you can take (appropriately packaged) snakes on flights within the uk? Just interested but not too sure how to find out.
> 
> It could be easier, cheaper and quicker to fly down to say, Birmingham, Manchester Bristol, anywhere really then fly back to Aberdeen.


You would need to contact the individual airline involved, they all have different rules. They'd almost certainly have to go into the cargo hold. Transport in live animals requires paperwork, and duplicates of such, and duplicates of the duplicates. Or at least that was my experience the one and only time I tried. How they would view it these days with the heightened security, you can only ask.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

Repti_lover said:


> Thats also a very good point, Vets!! theres no actual rep vets as such close to me either. I like the fact u have no neighbors or road lol bet you're reps love soaking up Scottish sun (when it wants to shine) in the garden lol
> 
> Thanks 4 reply


depends where you are. romaine pizzi is one of the best exotic vets in britain. he is based in dunfermline.
i just travel to pick any i want up, or if i buy from mark at rep room he will deliver for a haggis roll, he loves them, or i find ryan and nikki at serpentus can pick me what i want up. traveling to pick them up is sometimes a bit of a journey, but i look on it as a day out.


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

yes yes yes.

Although! I have been to a reptile show in Scotland! 
It was about 9years ago.
Its where I got my B smithi! I also got 2 adult emps and an A. purpurea sling but sadly they're not with us anymore.

I would LOVE another one in Scotland because I just don't have the money to travel south atm 

If I had any idea how to go about organising one, I'd do it tomorrow!


----------



## Repti_lover (Jan 19, 2008)

iiisecondcreep said:


> yes yes yes.
> 
> Although! I have been to a reptile show in Scotland!
> It was about 9years ago.
> ...


Yes I'm the same, if i knew how to go about getting into shows and organizing them it be great but i don't know the 1st thing about them and its a dam rare thing to happen......

Fraser


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

It is a bit quiet up here, Aberdeen has 4 reptile shops now, which is actually not bad. The most i've seen up here since i started with reptiles.


----------



## Repti_lover (Jan 19, 2008)

royalpython said:


> It is a bit quiet up here, Aberdeen has 4 reptile shops now, which is actually not bad. The most i've seen up here since i started with reptiles.


Thats allot compared to me, like i said few posts above "I have one reptile shop and its a 30min bus journey out of town!!!" I mean i have pet shops close but no rep shops 

I have always wanted to open my own rep shop but don't have a clue as to what i would do 1st 

Fraser : victory:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

yeah it would be good to have a rep show in scotland i guess but were only a nation of around 5 million

whereas in england u have over 50 million

england makes up 87% of the population of the uk so it stands to reason there wil be way more shows there...

the fact there isnt a single one heres a pity but it doesnt affect me really..


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

it's even worse living on an island....


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

I think what botheres everyone is there are not enough local "good deal" reps in Scotland. The population is smaller therefore the reptiles keepers are in smaller numbers. It makes sense there are not snakes being sold left right and centre like in England. Prices for snakes are lower in England due to more supply and less demand. 

If I see a snake I feel I want to keep, I will go out my way to get it. I don't care where it is. If I want it that badly I will get it, and pay whatever price. 

I think us Scots see the £20 snake adverts and sigh because it would cost £130 to get it up here...

Personally I am quite glad theres not many sources for buying cheap reptiles in bulk in Scotland. It's a close community, and we tend to swap babies around, do breeding loans and buy from the same sources/importers. Or at least thats how it is with me and my friends in the reptile hobby in Scotland.


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Hehe i live in the midlands so can drive anywhere in an hour or two. :lol2:


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

price has nothing to do with it. there are snakes up here that would cost less than in england. if its something i really want, i either drive and pick it up, or have the seller deliver and pay the petrol.


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

butterfly said:


> price has nothing to do with it. there are snakes up here that would cost less than in england. if its something i really want, i either drive and pick it up, or have the seller deliver and pay the petrol.


Perhaps price is not a factor for you, but for many price determins what animals they can and cannot keep in regards to purchase price and the cost of upkeep. The fact is, like me, there are many reptiles keepers who do not drive. I am one of these people that would pay £120 to get a snake delivered that only cost £20 if it was something I REALLY wanted. But realistically most people would not pay more than the cost of the snake for delivery.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

i do realise some folk may not drive. and i may not choose to drive depending on where it is. so if the seller cant deliver, and i have had them brought from cleveleys and birmingham, then i would get the train. next week im travelling to keighley for a corn. it may cost me more than the corn to get there, but i will get there. whether by car or train.


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

butterfly said:


> i do realise some folk may not drive. and i may not choose to drive depending on where it is. so if the seller cant deliver, and i have had them brought from cleveleys and birmingham, then i would get the train. next week im travelling to keighley for a corn. it may cost me more than the corn to get there, but i will get there. whether by car or train.


Oh I agree. If you so desperatley want an animal, you will go out your way and make an effort to achieve that. I have travelled for animals, spending more on train fares than cost of purchase. But it's sooo worth it when you have that animal back home and know you have many many years to spend with it 

I don't drive, and trains are bloody expensive any further down than carlisle/borders from Glasgow. But If I am not willing to take the time and spend the money to get the animal do I really want it?


----------



## Allee (Mar 18, 2008)

It would be nice just to meet some other local people who wont go ewwwww slimy or get that wretched thing away from me.


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Allee said:


> It would be nice just to meet some other local people who wont go ewwwww slimy or get that wretched thing away from me.


There are loads of Scottish herp keepers, not all of them live on RFUK LOL.

I always make a point of introducing people to the snakes when the enter my house so they are under no false pretences. I have converted many snake haters into tollerant individuals. It's all about education and interaction. Once people realise they are not fast, hissy or slimy all the prejudice attitudes disappear and they quite happily interact with my snakes.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

For what its worth, and its prob not that much considering the size of scotland, but we do run a coach from scotland to Hamm, to help make it a little more accessable !

Still a long way though, and not much that can be done about the distance or market density !


----------



## Gehyra (May 11, 2008)

purejurrasic said:


> For what its worth, and its prob not that much considering the size of scotland, but we do run a coach from scotland to Hamm, to help make it a little more accessable !
> 
> Still a long way though, and not much that can be done about the distance or market density !


And delighted I am, it's a long haul, but worth it.
Seat booked...:2thumb:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

reticulatus said:


> Is this a joke?:lol2:
> 
> If you want more events in Scotland then take some of your "moaning energy", pull your finger out and organise some!!!:whistling2:
> 
> Why should we create shows just for you lot? We already subsidise your economy, what more do you want? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

there are also 2 clubs that i know of. seas based in livingston, and forth valley reptile club based in alloa. but if you are near these places and can be bothered, pop along. everyone is welcome to the fvrc and i would imagine you would be made welcome at seas too.


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

reticulatus said:


> Is this a joke?:lol2:
> 
> Why should we create shows just for you lot? We already subsidise your economy, what more do you want? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Who is this almighty "we" you speak of? To say I am offended by your arrogant post is an understatment.


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

butterfly said:


> there are also 2 clubs that i know of. seas based in livingston, and forth valley reptile club based in alloa. but if you are near these places and can be bothered, pop along. everyone is welcome to the fvrc and i would imagine you would be made welcome at seas too.


Definitely - two weekends a month there is a reptile event on in Scotland, so it's not as if we're crying out for places and opportunities to meet up!


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

Montage_Morphs said:


> Who is this almighty "we" you speak of? To say I am offended by your arrogant post is an understatment.


dont bite, its a wonder they got knuckles off the ground long enough to write what they did.


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

toyah said:


> Definitely - two weekends a month there is a reptile event on in Scotland, so it's not as if we're crying out for places and opportunities to meet up!


Exactly, the oppertunities are there. We just need to make the most of them.


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

faroopnorthsnakes said:


> Does anyone know if you can take (appropriately packaged) snakes on flights within the uk? Just interested but not too sure how to find out.


Nope, not at all. We've all seen the movie and Samuel L. Jackson has had enough of it. :lol2:

Edit: Sorry - I couldn't resist that one..


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

reticulatus said:


> Is this a joke?:lol2:
> 
> If you want more events in Scotland then take some of your "moaning energy", pull your finger out and organise some!!!:whistling2:
> 
> Why should we create shows just for you lot? We already subsidise your economy, what more do you want? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
:lol2:

hmm let me think

for the oil that thatcher sold to the yanks back !!


:blush:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Montage_Morphs said:


> Who is this almighty "we" you speak of? To say I am offended by your arrogant post is an understatment.


POT KETTLE BLACK


tee hee


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

_Is this a joke?:lol2:

If you want more events in Scotland then take some of your "moaning energy", pull your finger out and organise some!!!:whistling2:

Why should we create shows just for you lot? We already subsidise your economy, what more do you want? :Na_Na_Na_Na:_

_a couple of brickies to shove an extra few layers on the wall._


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

The shortage of rep events north of the border was the main reason we put on the "Scottish" coach, even if you do drive, Hamm is a long way to go if you are driving a car and even with a couple of drivers you cant realy relax in a car

Saying that if ever there was a show laid on i would attend to show support, even if i am rigt down here on te south coast!


----------



## Repti_lover (Jan 19, 2008)

Heard of Hamm before but its a long way away and who would watch my reps? I have no passport either :roll2:

Thanks 4 the comments guys/gals 

Fraser: victory:


----------



## kyledawelsh (Mar 7, 2008)

really someone should organise a show if i knew how i would i know what you mean aswell in england it's pretty easy to drive most places but scotland is full of b roads so to go much further north than glasgow is a pain especially when you dont have a car at the moment :lol2:


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

Everything I look at seems to be in Scotland - it's far worse in out-of-the-way- no-motorway-in-or-out, Norfolk especially if you don't drive. Although I guess I'm quite a bit nearer to Hamm than you guys.


----------



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

Reaper941 said:


> Nope, not at all. We've all seen the movie and Samuel L. Jackson has had enough of it. :lol2:
> 
> Edit: Sorry - I couldn't resist that one..


:lol2: fair point :lol2:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Repti_lover said:


> Heard of Hamm before but its a long way away and who would watch my reps? I have no passport either :roll2:
> 
> Thanks 4 the comments guys/gals
> 
> Fraser: victory:


Thats a fair point, but works the other way as well, for example, Hamm is closer to me than most of scotland !


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

the hamm trip from scotland is a bit of a trek but well worth it and i will be there again in september hopefully sporting another badge from Faith (hint hint):no1:


----------



## gibby (Oct 24, 2007)

royalpython said:


> It is a bit quiet up here, Aberdeen has 4 reptile shops now, which is actually not bad. The most i've seen up here since i started with reptiles.


3 shops in aberdeen, king st closed a few weeks back. anyone else on here from aberdeen. im always guted when i look in the clasifides and see all these snakes and big ass vivs for sale but none of them from aberdeen .


----------



## CatB (Apr 26, 2008)

Not in Aberdeen yet but I will be in October. 

No reps yet either 'cos I don't want to subject them to all the moving around between wales, england and scotland that I'll be doing between now and then (and I'll be living at home for a bit and my mum refuses to have live food in the house!) but once I'm settled in Aberdeen I have plans for my first Leo  

It's nice to know that there are some other rep fans in the city that I'm heading to!


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

gibby said:


> 3 shops in aberdeen, king st closed a few weeks back. anyone else on here from aberdeen. im always guted when i look in the clasifides and see all these snakes and big ass vivs for sale but none of them from aberdeen .


King street shop closed down, no way. I never thought it would :lol:


----------



## Leeann_ (Mar 29, 2007)

Dont really post much just browse lol but it would be good to have show here in Scotland. I would be more than happy to help out if someone organised it lol And most off the stuff i look at for sale always seems to be down south 

Leeann


----------



## Cowgal (Jul 4, 2007)

*serpentus bus to the show....solve all your buying issues!!*

Serpentus are running a bus to the show on the 8th June....leaving Dunfermline at 3am to arrive at 9:45am approx. Return same day.
Cost is £30 per person. (cost will drop if all seats are filled!)
Over 18's (unless an with adult)
As cash is due up front for the driver they need the cash by Sunday, This way you are getting a seat no matter what.
Only 49 seats available so get in quick!
PM me for further details 
_Its a jolly day oot!!_ LOL


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

This is why I jump at the opportunity to visit shops whenever I'm anywhere near one (usually Serpentus Exotics if I'm in Fife).

I do find enough people in Scotland selling and buying reps, but it always seems to be people away down in England who have what I'm after!


----------



## littlejay (May 25, 2008)

You want bad? Cumbria thats bad 1 rep shop in Carlisle which is like a 6 hour train journey there and back.We never have rep shows, when your'e trying to sell anything its a nightmare as Im not on the way to or from anywhere.My village has 3 pet shops which sell pet food for cats . hamsters etc the most exciting thing they ever sold was goldfish- dont even do them now.Every single thing I need for my reps is bought on line, well not slate, Lakeland slate I can get for free by the bucket full.Living here does have it good points, I just need to think of one!
littlejay


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

littlejay said:


> You want bad? Cumbria thats bad 1 rep shop in Carlisle which is like a 6 hour train journey there and back.We never have rep shows, when your'e trying to sell anything its a nightmare as Im not on the way to or from anywhere.My village has 3 pet shops which sell pet food for cats . hamsters etc the most exciting thing they ever sold was goldfish- dont even do them now.Every single thing I need for my reps is bought on line, well not slate, Lakeland slate I can get for free by the bucket full.Living here does have it good points, I just need to think of one!
> littlejay


Yes plenty of slate. I visit Keswick once a year. Beautiful place.


----------



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

LOL...cumbria is horrendous... Anyone ever been to the ark??


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

pied pythons said:


> LOL...cumbria is horrendous... Anyone ever been to the ark??


aye!!! we went there!!!
scary shop!! :lol2:


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

Would be very interested if someone (dont care who) would organise a show in Scotland, would love to go there. Combine 2 things in 1 what a good idea>


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm stuffed in whatever direction i go i don't drive, and live in a small village, no pet shop of any kind. I'm about 3hrs travel from edinburgh or glasgow and between £30-40 on train, nearest city is inverness it's an hr away which has no rep shops, about half hr away in grantown there is one shop that has more reps than usual stuff not bad for animals last time was there they had chams, royals, corns, basalisks, painted dragons, 1 spider, 1 emp scorp, leos, beardies and couple of other snakes i'm not sure what they are. Guy seems alright but advice and knowledge of staff is shocking. I'd like more leos but fare to go pick up say a £20-30 leo and if i wanted anything else that cost more wouldn't be worth it at the mo. The scot ads sometimes has some good deals in them but its travelling to get them. Was down for my grans funeral a while ago in edinburgh so organised picking up loki while i was there.


----------

